# Hal's Tomato Seed Giveaway!



## ChristieAcres

Here is the long awaited Tomato Seed Giveaway! Up front, a big thanks goes to Hal, who made this possible!!!

After great input, and a bit of thought, here is how the Giveaway will be done:

I have one HTer, who has reserved her FREE Tomato Seeds. This Giveaway will start with (12) HTer's, and then be updated as varieties decrease.

*Just Post a response, directly on this thread. Then, I will PM you my mailing address. In your envelope, enclose (2) First Class Stamps. I will be supplying the envelopes.*

*The 1st (12) HTer's will get to choose from (12) Tomato Varieties, for a limit of (6) seeds from each variety. I have counted the 1884 seeds, as I expect them to go quickly. This is based on that variety's seed amounts. Also, the FREE seeds will be available to more HTer's, keeping the #s at 6. * 

After I mail out the 1st (12) envelopes, I will check the seed supply, and update this thread, opening the offer for more HTer's.

*If any of you wish to purchase any of the seeds I have available, they are $1 each, and will be included along with your FREE Tomato Seeds. I have the following Organically Grown Seeds available:*
*Victoria Rhubarb
Russian Kale
Ruby Swiss Chard
Dill
Mixed Asparagus Seed (Jersey King & Jersey Giant)
Borage
Celery *

I will be doing germination tests on a few other varieties and then add as long as they pass!

Now for Hal's great pictures:










*1884*








*Wes*








*Campbell 19*








*Campbell 31*








*Tomate Grande Liso*








*Early Harvest*








*G1032*

Now, grow 'em and enjoy the following:









*Cherokee Purple*








*Crista031*








Chapman

*Finally, here are the Tomato Varieties to choose from:*
*1884
506 Bush
Ace 55 VF
Aker's West Virginia
Amana Orange
Amish Paste
Andrew Rahart's Jumbo Red
Aunt Ruby's German Green
Aussie
Beefsteak
Black Cherry
Black from Tula
Black Giant
Black Krim
Black Plum
Black Sea Man
Bloody Butcher
Box Car Willie
Brandywine
Brown Berry
Bush Beefsteak
Campbell
Campbell 1138
Campbell 1327
Campbell 19
Campbell 24
Campbell 31
Campbell Soup 222
Campbell Soup 54 (Reynard 54)
Chapman
Costa Rica
Debbie
Dwarf Champion Improved
Early Harvest
Ethel Watkin's Best
German Queen
Golden Jubilee
Gulf State Market (Livingston's Strain)
Heinz 1350
Heinz 1439
Heinz 1630 VF
Heinz 302
Holland
Homestead 24F
Indian Stripe
J.T. Dorrance
JD Special C-tex
John Lossaso's
JTD
Kanner Hoell
Kellogg's Breakfast
Kornesevvsije
Large Raste
Large Red
Lillian's Red Kansas Paste
Lincoln Adams
Livingston's Gold Ball
Livingston's Golden Queen
Livingston's Ideal
Livingston's Magnus
Livingston's Paragon
Livingston's Perfection
Marianna's Peace
Mortgage Lifter Estler's
Mortgage Lifter Red
Mule Team
Neves Azorean Red
New Big Dwarf
Ontario
Roma VF
Stupice
Summer Sunrise
Tomate Grande Liso
Tony's Italian
Wes* 

The first HTer who reserved Tomato Seeds is:

*Laura Zone 5*

*Now, the Offer is available for the 1st (11) HTer's to Post on this thread!*


----------



## ChristieAcres

Ontario









Neves Azorean Red









Mule Team









Mortgage Lifter Estler's









Lincoln Adams









Large Red









Kellogg's Breakfast


----------



## farmerstac

Thanks Lori, Am I the first to get on board. I would like your address please.


----------



## Jhn56

Please count me in too. Thanks Hal and Lori


----------



## beaglebiz

please include me. And mail me one of those sandwiches please


----------



## Bat Farm

Me too please and thank you!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We are up to (5), so (7) more HTer's can get on board!

I am at work, so will PM everyone tonight.


----------



## southerngurl

Oo me too! Those pics are brutal in the winter!


----------



## romysbaskets

Hurray, I am not too late..I definitely want in on this one Lori...what a great way to share Hals bounty! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Everyone so far is in, just 5 more HTer's to go! Reminder: After I mail out all the seeds to the first group of 12 HTer's, I will update this thread, and open to 12 more HTer's. This is to insure seed availability.


----------



## veggin

Me too. Thank you for doing this and Hal for sharing


----------



## smtigger

Me too if I am not too late. Thank you!!


----------



## greenhart

Please put me in for the second wave. Thank you.


----------



## wendle

Count me in if I'm not too late. Thanks!


----------



## am1too

I would like to be included.


----------



## chompers

can i gat in on that?


----------



## terri9630

I'd like some of the paste tomatoes if any are still available. Thanks.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The number has reached 12. Once I get them out, I'll post on this thread.

Now, for those in the group, I will PM you my address. All you send is a list of (12) choices from the Tomato Seed List, 2 Stamps, and include $1 per choice off my own seed list, if you want any of them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

am1too was the last of the 12.

There are a lot of Tomato Seeds, some varieties have more than others. I will have plenty of seeds left and will update this thread after the first group is sent their choices.


----------



## osage1959

Would like to be included in the next round please. Like to order some of the red Swiss chard and Russian kale please. Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

So far, there are now 3 HTer's for round 2. There are 9 more openings, so others can post until we have the second group full. Then, I'll stop taking names until supplies are inventoried.

Glad you are taking advantage of Hal's Tomato Seed Giveaway!


----------



## indianjoe

Hi,
include me in your second round please.


----------



## freegal

Please include me in the second round.


----------



## blu_redneck

Please include me in the second round! Thanks!


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Ditto.


----------



## cathleenc

please, me too.


----------



## Nica

I would like to be included. Thank you.


----------



## Blue Run Farm

I would like to be included in the second group, please.


----------



## DEVILDOG

If I am not to late please include me in the second round. Thank You


----------



## tallpines

Please add my name to the list for seeds when they are available.
:bowtie:


----------



## Honey Berry

I would like to be included when available, please.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I would like to be included for the second round please!


----------



## AverageJo

Whatever round I'm on, I'd like to be included!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We now have Group 2 @ 12, so the Offer is temporarily closed until I can send out all the choices and update the varieties. Some varieties have more seeds than others.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Tallpines was the last in Group 2. I will be in touch with the last two, who will get to choose after I update the numbers.

Please don't post more entries until I update this thread. It will take a few weeks.


----------



## Spartan

Im new to gardening and would love to see some of these varieties!

Ken


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just stay tuned, will be a few weeks for a final update for the first two groups, but I have ALOT of varieties and total seeds.


----------



## Chixarecute

I'd appreciate being included if space/seeds are available.


----------



## a'ightthen

Andrew Rahart's is every bit of 1884 and more productive.









It is a good list. Large Raste sounds funny but is a monster plant ( 8' T-posts) 









And meaty









The Heinz are for canning and meaty also .. such as 302 









Campbell 1138 is great ..


















There are some good maters in here


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hey Hal! Nice pics, thanks for the post :bowtie:

The seed envelopes are now in the box I made a short while ago. This way, they stay in alpha order. Filling lists will be fairly expedient!

There are more of Andrew variety, than 1884...


----------



## chapinranch

add me to the giveaway in a round please


----------



## a'ightthen

Black Giant is the darkest that I have seen










Grande Liso kicks ..









Debbie is a great mater 









Of good size ..









That blooms out like a prolific cherry 









All good.


----------



## Treewhisper

add me on for round 3, thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

So far, have received 4 out of Group 1. Have the rest of you mailed them, yet?

Smtigger, you only picked 3 varieties. You can pick 9 more. Also, you get 6 seeds of each variety. The germination is likely good, but unknown.


----------



## smtigger

Sorry Lori, I sent you a PM with the list of varieties. I misread the original post. Thanks!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

smtigger said:


> Sorry Lori, I sent you a PM with the list of varieties. I misread the original post. Thanks!!!


No worries, just wanted to make sure you got your 12 choices :buds:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Once Group 1 is mailed out, I will contact Group 2. This is necessary for me to update the Seed Choices. I have limited amounts of some, much more of others.


----------



## edcopp

Round two,
Ya-hoo,
Me Too;

THANK YOU.


----------



## ChristieAcres

edcopp said:


> Round two,
> Ya-hoo,
> Me Too;
> 
> THANK YOU.


We are at Round 3, but yippee you are in!

I will post when the PM's go to Round 2, so a reminder this will take a few weeks, but best way to do it to guarantee your choices!


----------



## indianjoe

Round three already? Well get me in when you can, thanks.


----------



## cc

Running late as usual but if there are any left please add me to the list. Thanks so much.


----------



## PonderosaQ

I have been out of town and only just saw this. Please add my name is there are any seeds left. Thank you.


----------



## homesteadmama

I also just saw this--been out visiting grandkids...please add me if there are seeds left--thank you so much!


----------



## Dale Alan

Please include me in a future round if any seeds are left when the time comes . Thanks


----------



## ChristieAcres

****SORRY, THREAD IS CLOSED FOR ENTERING NOW****

I will post when we are at Group 2, then at Group 3, but please wait until I update this thread before posting any more entries. There WILL be more Groups as I have a lot of seeds, but will keep this very accurate and organized, so everyone is happy!

*Note to all who have posted before this latest Post of mine, you are in Group 3.*


----------



## ChristieAcres

To Group1:

I don't have envelopes from:

Laura Zone5
Jhn56
beaglebiz
Bat Farm
southerngurl
am1too

If you have mailed them, great, if not, please mail ASAP. Thanks 

I will be sending out Group1, all who have sent me their orders, on this upcoming Monday. Then, I will go directly to Group2, as I gotta keep the ball rolling, so everyone gets their seeds.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Group1- Your seeds will ship out on Monday. I still haven't received envelopes from:

Laura Zone5
Jhn56
beaglebiz
Bat Farm
southerngurl
am1too

Group2- Check your PM's on Monday and please send your lists to me as soon as you can. Two weeks from Monday, I will go directly to Group3. This way, no one is waiting too long 

***Reminder, please choose (12) varieties, include $1 for each of my seeds offered (if you want), and write your HT name on your list. Thanks!***


----------



## ChristieAcres

Update- the only outstanding members of Group1 are:

Laura Zone5
Jhn56
beaglebiz
southerngurl
am1too

I hope you have sent me your lists.


----------



## southerngurl

I know, I'm sorry!! I will send them out Monday. :ashamed:


----------



## beaglebiz

Mines in the mail  thanks again


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## southerngurl

Got it to the PO today


----------



## ChristieAcres

We got a foot snow here! That caused a power outage, phone/net outage, but we were just fine.

*Since we have more orders coming in for Group1, I am delaying moving to Group2. This is to give you an accurate choice for the seeds. *

The current orders are almost done and I'll confirm the HT names of those, again, when I mail them. Hard to say what our weather will do as this has been about the most unpredictable week I remember. DH joked, "I could stick my finger in the air and guess better..."

We live on the side of a small mtn, so snow requires chains. We have an old Ford F250, 4 x 4, fortunately, which gets us around. My PT stays parked if there is more than 6", even with chains, since it is low to the ground. There are snow plows, but none take care of our main road in, or our steep driveway. While standing outside, with an umbrella, I watched the snow fall, listening to the sounds of branches falling and a few trees came crashing down. When I can hike back there, I'll be able to see which trees we lost. We were very thankful the predicted wind didn't materialize or this area would have been a real mess (record rainfall followed up with all this snow, resulting in a high water table, and the huge shallow rooted Cedars are the first to go toppling).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Time for Group2! Please check your PM's for my address and instructions.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Group2 Choices of:

*506 Bush
Ace 55 VF
Aker's West Virginia
Amana Orange
Amish Paste
Andrew Rahart's Jumbo Red
Aunt Ruby's German Green
Aussie
Beefsteak
Black Cherry
Black from Tula
Black Giant
Black Krim
Black Plum
Black Sea Man
Bloody Butcher
Box Car Willie
Brandywine
Brown Berry
Bush Beefsteak
Campbell
Campbell 1138
Campbell 1327
Campbell 19
Campbell 24
Campbell 31
Campbell Soup 222
Campbell Soup 54 (Reynard 54)
Chapman
Costa Rica
Debbie
Dwarf Champion Improved
Early Harvest
Ethel Watkin's Best
German Queen
Golden Jubilee
Gulf State Market (Livingston's Strain)
Heinz 1350
Heinz 1439
Heinz 1630 VF
Heinz 302
Holland
Homestead 24F
Indian Stripe
J.T. Dorrance
JD Special C-tex
John Lossaso's
JTD
Kanner Hoell
Kellogg's Breakfast
Kornesevvsije
Large Raste
Large Red
Lillian's Red Kansas Paste
Lincoln Adams
Livingston's Gold Ball
Livingston's Golden Queen
Livingston's Ideal
Livingston's Magnus
Livingston's Paragon
Livingston's Perfection
Marianna's Peace
Mortgage Lifter Estler's
Mortgage Lifter Red
Mule Team
Neves Azorean Red
New Big Dwarf
Ontario
Roma VF
Stupice
Summer Sunrise
Tomate Grande Liso
Tony's Italian
Wes*


----------



## melo143

Please add me to the list if im not to late.


----------



## ChristieAcres

melo143 said:


> Please add me to the list if im not to late.


Until I fill the (3) Groups' Choices, I won't know how many seeds or which varieties are available. If there is a 4th Group, I will post on this thread.
*
***Sorry, thread currently closed for new group members****


----------



## arnie

I would love to raise some big herloom's if you get time letme know {PM) where and how much to send you . Thanks Arnie


----------



## ChristieAcres

The seeds are being sent to Group1, then Group2, and then Group3. 

When I know which ones are left and available, I will post directly on this thread.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Group2, I am getting PM's with Tomato Seed Lists. Please refer to Post 65, which is a current Tomato Seed List (I have plenty of my own seeds, still). No worries, I can guarantee your choices from this list, as I have done inventory!

To keep this simple, please don't PM me (am getting too many). Please follow these directions:

1- List your Tomato Seed Choices (12) on a sheet of paper
2- Write your HT name on this sheet
3- Include (2) stamps
4- If you wish to order any of my seeds, just include $1 per choice.

Group2 has been sent my mailing address.

Thank you!


----------



## Irish

Sounds like you're getting inundated but I wanted to throw my name in there too if you have another group. I've been off this board for a bit and am now back and just saw this thread. 

Much thanks!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Merry Christmas, Trish! It will probably be a month before all (3) Group orders are filled, so I am not taking any more names.

I promiise to post on this thread if I can offer more Free Tomato Seeds.
*
***Sorry, thread currently closed for new group members***
*


----------



## freegal

I've got my envelope ready to go out in the mail. Thanks Lori!


----------



## ChristieAcres

****Update- Group1 Envelopes are almost ready to ship out. Each group will be mailed out the same day. This allows me to update the seed varieties. There was a delay in getting all of Group1's lists, one was lost in the mail, then had to be resent. I went ahead and sent PM's to Group2, so they could get their lists in (just rec'd one of theirs, already). I will post when Group1 ships, estimating Monday, but will confirm on this thread.****


----------



## terri9630

Sent mine out today. Thank you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Group2 Members are:*

*chompers
terri9630
osage1959
indianjoe
freegal
blu *******
PistolPackinMom
cathleenc
Nica
Blue Run Farm
DEVILDOG
tallpines*

*So far, I have received a list from PistolPackinMom*

*If any of you haven't mailed them yet, please send them. Thank you!


*


----------



## terri9630

Mine should be there soon. Thank you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Group3 Members:*

*Honey Berry*
*Waiting Falcon*
*AverageJo*
*Spartan*
*Chixarecute*
*Chapinranch*
*Treewhisper*
*edcopp*
*cc*
*PonderosaQ*
*homesteadmama*
*Dale Allen*


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Spent the day traveling due to a new arrival in our family, Bryson, 9#s, 7oz! Our 2nd grandchild. 

Group1, your envelopes will be mailed on Tuesday.

Group2, so far I have received 2 out of 12 envelopes

Group3, my address will be PM'd to you after I get Group2's orders. That way, you will have a current list to choose from, which will show which varieties are available.

Happy New Years Everyone!!!*


----------



## Pony

Congratulations on the new grandchild!


----------



## mpennington

Congratulations. Grandchildren are such a blessing!


----------



## freegal

Lori,

I mailed my envelope out on the 24th. Have you received it yet?

Thanks,
freegal


----------



## melo143

Congradulations 
What a way to start the year.


----------



## ChristieAcres

So far, have only rec'd 2 out of 12 of Group2:

Pistol Packin Mama 
Indian Joe

I will be packing envelopes for the lists as they begin coming in and mailing out at least once per week.

Mailing out envelopes tomorrow for Group1 with a few on Thursday, which will complete all 12. The two lists I just rec'd will be sent out on Thursday.


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Please post on this thread if you have questions or want to know if I have rec'd your lists. Please don't PM me as I am getting too many.*


----------



## ChristieAcres

So far, have rec'd 6 out of 12 of Group2:

Pistol Packin Mama 
Indian Joe
terri9630
Freegal
cathleenc
tallpines


----------



## ChristieAcres

Laurazone5, thank you so much for the Hollyhock seeds! Got yours today.

Cathleenc, thank you so much for the Holy Basil seeds!

I also appreciate the orders for my seeds and the donations for envelopes. 

The reason I am not asking for envelopes is due to my cards. You each will be receiving your seeds in one of my cards.


----------



## farmerstac

Never mind


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for asking, but I already bought the size that fits my cards.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is proof of my delay (Bryson Christie born on New Year's Eve, after we left). We went to go see him today!


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Aww, how adorable. Congrats!!!


----------



## tallpines

lorichristie said:


> Here is proof of my delay (Bryson Christie born on New Year's Eve, after we left). We went to go see him today!


 Looks to me like he's thinking
"Ok, What the heck just happened here?"


----------



## ChristieAcres

My Caption, "Who are all these people?" for that baby pic


----------



## AverageJo

My thought was "Ok, who took my paci!!!"


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Group1* should now be receiving their seeds, contingent upon their locales from me!

So far, I've heard from 2 of the 12. Yes, feel free to post when you get your seeds


----------



## ChristieAcres

****I will be working on Group2 this weekend. So far, I've received 7/12***

As soon as I have finished packaging the seeds and mail out these out, I'll be sending PM's to everyone in Group3, and will also post updated choices on this thread.*


----------



## veggin

Got my seeds today. Yahoo...
Lori, The card was beautiful.
Thank you
Jan


----------



## am1too

Must be one of those lucky 2. Mine arrived today. Thanks They even had a few more seeds than offered, too! Thank you

am1too


----------



## Plantman

Please include me in the second round. Thanks.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Plantman said:


> Please include me in the second round. Thanks.


Sorry, there were (3) Groups of 12, so 36 were already chosen. If I offer any more, I'll be sure to post on this thread.


----------



## Bat Farm

Our seeds have arrived 

What an amazing job - the card was great and we love the little envelopes and labeling. Thank you so much! I can't wait to get these started (which will be next week







)!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bat Farm said:


> Our seeds have arrived
> 
> What an amazing job - the card was great and we love the little envelopes and labeling. Thank you so much! I can't wait to get these started (which will be next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!


Thanks, I made the cards from my original photos, hobby of mine. "Hal" kindly sent me the envelopes for the seeds. Now that you know why I didn't request envelopes.


----------



## ChristieAcres

For those inquiring minds who wish to see what the others have received... Oh, not showing the front of the card, as my original photography is used, and supposed to be a surprise!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lori, what day did you mail group one out?
Thanks so much


----------



## ChristieAcres

They went in the order received for the most part, over this entire week. Last today, with a few Group2's doing out, as well.


----------



## Dreamfarm

Hi Lori ..If you find you have any seeds left I would sure love some. Would like to purchase swiss chard seeds to if you have any left. Thanks!


----------



## smtigger

I received my seeds today, can't wait to plant them 
Thank you so much Lori!!!
The photo on the cover is really nice!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Dreamfarm said:


> Hi Lori ..If you find you have any seeds left I would sure love some. Would like to purchase swiss chard seeds to if you have any left. Thanks!


I currently have a lot of seeds in the following 2012 varieties as most of the Group members didn't order them:

Dill
Asparagus (mixed variety Jersey Giant/Jersey Knight)
Victoria Rhubarb
Celery
Ruby Swiss Chard
Russian Kale

PM me


----------



## amwitched

I would love to get some of the other seeds from you! I would love some of the Asparagus, Rhubarb and Kale seeds. Thank you so much for the offer!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

My seed choices are $1 each, included with this Offer. Separately, they are also available, so just PM me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lori, I am in IN and did not get them today :-(....
I will cry if they lost my seeds.
Cry like a baby.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Lori, I am in IN and did not get them today :-(....
> I will cry if they lost my seeds.
> Cry like a baby.


No worries, but yours was the last to go out, as it was the last envelope I received. No crying allowed :blossom:


----------



## farmerstac

Woo Hoo:banana: Received my seeds from Lori this afternoon in the mail;Right on time. Yesterday was high sixties really got the gardening bug biting.:drum: Back to reality today its in the high thirties.:hair


----------



## cvk

I've totally lost track of this thread. Are there any tomato seeds left? If so I would like to get in on this.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Sorry, there were (3) Groups of 12 offered for the FREE Tomato Seed Offer, so 36 were already chosen. If I offer any more, I'll be sure to post on this thread.


----------



## cvk

Thanx


----------



## beaglebiz

I cant wait until they arrive...I have been like Charlie Brown checking the mailbox for valentines


----------



## ChristieAcres

beaglebiz said:


> I cant wait until they arrive...I have been like Charlie Brown checking the mailbox for valentines


Let me know when you get yours :teehee: Yep, mailed out.

The rest of Group2 will go out in the mail on Saturday, have had a busy schedule!

I'll be sending PMs to Group3 tomorrow.

We are nearing the finish line for Hal's Tomato Seed Giveaway!


----------



## theemon

can i get in on this?


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Post #115

Sorry, there were (3) Groups of 12 offered for the FREE Tomato Seed Offer, so 36 were already chosen. If I offer any more, I'll be sure to post on this thread. *


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thank you Group3 for being patient, now it is YOUR turn! Sending PM's to everyone in Group3 right now!


----------



## ChristieAcres

*Group3*, *here are your Instructions:*

1- Choose (12) varieties of Tomato Seeds from the List below & make a list to enclose
2- Enclose (2) stamps for the postage for the Tomato Seeds (3 if ordering other seeds)
3- Be sure and write down your HT name on the list
4- If you would like to order from my $1 Seed Special List, please enclose $1 for each variety

*Tomato Seed List:*

*506 Bush
Ace 55 VF
Aker's West Virginia
Amana Orange
Amish Paste
Andrew Rahart's Jumbo Red
Aunt Ruby's German Green
Aussie
Beefsteak
Black Cherry
Black from Tula
Black Giant
Black Krim
Black Plum
Black Sea Man
Bloody Butcher
Box Car Willie
Brandywine
Brown Berry
Bush Beefsteak
Campbell
Campbell 1138
Campbell 1327
Campbell 19
Campbell 24
Campbell 31
Campbell Soup 222
Campbell Soup 54 (Reynard 54)
Chapman
Costa Rica
Debbie
Dwarf Champion Improved
Early Harvest
Ethel Watkin's Best
German Queen
Golden Jubilee
Gulf State Market (Livingston's Strain)
Heinz 1350
Heinz 1439
Heinz 1630 VF
Heinz 302
Holland
Homestead 24F
Indian Stripe
J.T. Dorrance
JD Special C-tex
John Lossaso's
JTD
Kanner Hoell
Kellogg's Breakfast
Kornesevvsije
Large Raste
Large Red
Lillian's Red Kansas Paste
Lincoln Adams
Livingston's Gold Ball
Livingston's Golden Queen
Livingston's Ideal
Livingston's Magnus
Livingston's Paragon
Livingston's Perfection
Marianna's Peace
Mortgage Lifter Estler's
Mortgage Lifter Red
Mule Team
Neves Azorean Red
New Big Dwarf
Ontario
Roma VF
Stupice
Summer Sunrise
Tomate Grande Liso
Tony's Italian
Wes*

*Christie Acres Heirloom $1 Seed List:*

*Dill
Asparagus (mixed variety Jersey Giant/Jersey Knight)
Victoria Rhubarb
Celery
Ruby Swiss Chard
Russian Kale*


----------



## tallpines

Tallpines - Group 2 ~~~ reporting that I received my seeds yesterday!

Thank You ~~~~~


----------



## freegal

Lori, I received my seeds last week! Thanks! Lovely photo on the card - was it taken on your place?


----------



## ChristieAcres

freegal said:


> Lori, I received my seeds last week! Thanks! Lovely photo on the card - was it taken on your place?


Thank you, just need to know which photo you got (have about 100 different ones I've taken...). A few duplicates were sent though.


----------



## freegal

The one with the river and evergreens.


----------



## ChristieAcres

freegal said:


> The one with the river and evergreens.


That is a shot I took while camping near the Olympic Mountains.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Got my seeds!
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## beaglebiz

I still didn't get mine, and I am in the first group 
Do you know when you sent them Lori?


----------



## blu_redneck

just checking to see when/if my seeds have been sent out. I thought I was in group #2. Sent postage, order, and order for extras Jan. 8th. I know you have been busy, like I said, just checking. Thanks, Anna


----------



## PistolPackinMom

I'm in Group #2, and awaiting my seeds as well. Hopefully she just caught up with enjoying her new grandbaby!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Still packing/shipping seeds. All Group1 should be shipped unless order came later than the Group, waited longer to insure all the Group1 seed orders came to try not to overlap them. Then, Group2 had late ones, while Group3 is coming in faster. I didn't mark ship dates, just checked off names. Beaglebiz, yours went out in one of the last groups of envelopes I mailed. I don't know which group. The very last one went out on Saturday.

Since I have envelopes I am finishing today, before starting on the next batch, please PM me your names as I didn't write down both on the envelopes going out. 

A heads up, I do this primarily in the evenings during spare time, as this past month got a lot busier with running multiple businesses (busier, but should pay off eventually). I am a Managing Broker in Real Estate, also co-owner in my DH's business (Christie IronWorks). A lot more marketing work hit my plate this month due to his business slowing down. He is currently doing some thinning, sending off timber for some extra income.

My schedule will lighten up by next week, just trying to catch up with everything 

Once I get every order out, I will post on this thread. The HTer's who wanted included, *who have already posted*, will get a different offer (when my schedule eases a bit).

Thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Hiya ... sent ya a pm Lorichristie

RedHeadedTricia


----------



## ChristieAcres

RedHeadedTricia said:


> Hiya ... sent ya a pm Lorichristie
> 
> RedHeadedTricia


I am sorry, but only the last HTer's who posted will be in the last offering. See my last post, underlined in bold.

The Group orders are my priority, so the last offer won't be posted (only for those who already posted) until every order is done.

****VERY SORRY BUT THREAD IS CLOSED FOR GIVEAWAY TOMATO SEEDS AND THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED****


----------



## terri9630

I got the seeds in today. Thank you so much. Is that picture on the card of your local area? Its beautiful. 


I'm going to be breaking out the cold frames here soon so these came right on time.


----------



## blu_redneck

Hi Lori! I sent you a pm via HT as you requested some of our names to check about our orders. Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

terri9630 said:


> I got the seeds in today. Thank you so much. Is that picture on the card of your local area? Its beautiful.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be breaking out the cold frames here soon so these came right on time.


Yes, that is a pic from our area, most pictures were taken in WA. Some here locally and others in the Olympics, with a few from Butchardt Gardens in Canada.


----------



## Dale Alan

Hi Lori,

Seeds arrived,thanks for taking the time to do this. Much appreciated.

Dale


----------



## ChristieAcres

All caught up, now working on the Group3's still coming in


----------



## Chixarecute

Seeds arrived today, in the midst of a midwest snowstorm. Thank you so much for the beautiful card, too.


----------



## Blue Run Farm

When did you send out the last of group 2? I am in group 2 and haven't gotten mine yet, waiting anxiously


----------



## ChristieAcres

The last of Group2 went out on Saturday. 

***If any of you are checking to see if I have shipped your orders, please PM me with your names***

I am currently working on Group3, will get those out on Saturday, also will post on here, the HT names. My schedule has begun to lighten up, thankfully.

Those who have gotten their seeds, know they were worth waiting for, especially since they were FREE. Thanks to all of you who ordered some of my seeds, hope you enjoy the bounty you will get from them, too  I didn't post before, but I actually got 100% germination from the Rhubarb Seeds, can't guarantee that, but their germination rate will be high!


----------



## indianjoe

Seeds arrived today, thanks for the seeds and for devoting your time to doing something NICE !


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Received mine yesterday; thank you!


----------



## southerngurl

Got my seeds a while back but wanted to say thanks as I pulled them out while planning the garden and won't be long I'll be starting them! Can't wait to try them all! We are going to be drowning in tomatoes


----------



## chompers

thanks for the seeds. i cant wait till spring!!


----------



## AverageJo

Sigh... Our mail must really be slow. I'm so looking forward to getting these seeds! Come on Spring!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

***The last of Group3 all got an extra packet of surprise seeds***
*
*****This thread is now closed. Thank you for everyone who has participated******


----------



## a'ightthen

Got to ask ... surely you did not run out of seed?

The hassle .... I can not question as I fretted over that myself ( and witnessed here) but ... would just like to know.

Many Thanks for your efforts.
Hal


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hey there, Hal! No worries, Sweet Guy, had plenty of local interest so your seeds are blessing many folks. To date, there are 37 HTer's with them, and countless locals will also get them. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Treewhisper

Got my seeds today. Thank you so much!!! It was like Christmas Day all over again. I strongly believe in paying things forward. Your seeds will go to alot of people here. 
God Bless.


----------

